# Traditore beccato come un pollo



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

Anche nella vita reale, vengo sempre cercata dai fedeli traditi e da quelli che tradiscono, beccati.
Ormai Mattia si è arreso al mio tutoraggio.

Stamattina, dopo avere passato un ora con Man, vado al locale dove c'è il flappy, giusto un minuto e Kreti (lo chiamerò così ormai) aveva una faccia. Ma una faccia.
-Hai fatto la lampada?- gli ho chiesto.
-No.-
Il suo no è stato da oltretomba.
-Sei stato beccato da tua moglie.- Non mi ha risposto. Ha solo fatto un lungo. Lunghissimo respiro. -Cazzo Kreti...cazzo!-
-Stanotte sognavo e l'ho chiamata Adele, peccato che lei si chiami Maria. Non mi sono accorto perchè dormivo e lei si è alzata, ha preso il mio cellulare e ha letto tutti i messaggi di Adele, è tornata e mi ha svegliato picchiandomi.-
(ecco spiegato il viso tumefatto)
-Hai tenuto i messaggi?-
-Si.-
-MA SEI COGLIONE! MA COGLIONE DI BRUTTO!- l'ho mostrizzato.
-Mi ha sbattuto fuori casa.-
-HA FATTO BENE, COGLIONE!-
-Mi sento una merda.-
-_SEI_ UNA MERDA!-
-Ma tu sei mia amica e...-
-NON CENTRA COGLIONE!TI RIMANGO AMICA MA CIO' NON TOGLIE CHE SEI UN GRAN COGLIONE! MA COME FAI A TENERE I MESSAGGI!-
-Non ha mai preso il cellulare.-
-COGLIONE MINCHIONE! NEMMENO IO HO MAI CONTROLLATO UN CELLULARE MA SE MATTIA NEL SONNO MI CHIAMA LOURDES CI GUARDO NEL CELLULARE!-
-C'è dell'altro.-
-OMMADONNA!-
-Oggi va dal ginecologo. Forse è incinta.-
Ho contato fino a 10 e poi -OTTIMO. CONSIDERATO CHE SEI RECIDIVO E TI HA GIA' BECCATO QUANDO ERA INCINTA DELLA PRIMA...COGLIONE!-
-Cosa faccio adesso, rose rosse?-
-MA ROSE ROSSE STO CAZZO!-
-Se ti incazzi anche tu allora sono proprio nella merda.-
-E MI SA CHE QUESTA VOLTA CI AFFOGHI! COSA VUOI CHE TI DICA? SEI UNO STRONZO FATTO E FINITO E SPERO TI LASCI. COGLIONE. ORA MOLLAMI CHE DEVO ANDARE A MANGIARE. E DOPO TI DO IL RESTO. COGLIONE.-


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2013)

Buono che l'abbia svegliato a cazzotti. Si sfoga.
Sembra una donna con la testa estremamente sulle spalle, se già si è smazzata la prima scoperta di Kreti.
Difficile passare sopra a questa, ma se esiste una possibilità che una donna si ripigli Kreti in casa, è solo con lei.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8091 ha detto:
			
		

> Buono che l'abbia svegliato a cazzotti. Si sfoga.
> Sembra una donna con la testa estremamente sulle spalle, se già si è smazzata la prima scoperta di Kreti.
> Difficile passare sopra a questa, ma se esiste una possibilità che una donna si ripigli Kreti in casa, è solo con lei.


Guarda...le auguro di avere la forza di NON riprenderselo. Tromba in giro è non dice alle tipe che si tromba (tutte vent'enni) che è sposato con prole.
E fa pure il super figo, e ha sempre trattato Mattia come se fosse stato un coglione a farsi beccare.
Lui. A Mattia.
Fai te.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8092 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda...le auguro di avere la forza di NON riprenderselo. Tromba in giro è non dice alle tipe che si tromba (tutte vent'enni) che è sposato con prole.
> E fa pure il super figo, e ha sempre trattato Mattia come se fosse stato un coglione a farsi beccare.
> Lui. A Mattia.
> Fai te.


Eh ciccia, sono tempi grami.
E se poi arriva il nuovo pupo, un servo da sfruttare... ops... un "uomo" in casa fa comodo.... 
Fa sempre a tempo a cacciarlo.

Oggi sono cinica che neppure Joey Blow al quadrato.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

E ultima cosa, ma assolutamente la più grave non usa nemmeno il preservativo.

XD

che vomito


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8093 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh ciccia, sono tempi grami.
> E se poi arriva il nuovo pupo, un servo da sfruttare... ops... un "uomo" in casa fa comodo....
> Fa sempre a tempo a cacciarlo.
> 
> *Oggi sono cinica che neppure Joey Blow al quadrato*.


....smetto di risponderti allora.

Paura fifa


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8094 ha detto:
			
		

> E ultima cosa, ma assolutamente la più grave non usa nemmeno il preservativo.
> 
> XD
> 
> che vomito


CAZZO

Questo no... questo proprio no....


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8095 ha detto:
			
		

> ....smetto di risponderti allora.
> 
> Paura fifa


Tranquilla, cinica ma molto di buon umore oggi


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2013)

boooo..saro'''genio''io allora....perche'con €5 si compra un sim..si mette in un vecchissimo ma perfettamente funzionante Nokia di 15anni fa',non si fa uscire dall'ufficio...e queste belle cose non accadono...complicato ragazzi??


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt8099 ha detto:
			
		

> boooo..saro'''genio''io allora....perche'con €5 si compra un sim..si mette in un vecchissimo ma perfettamente funzionante Nokia di 15anni fa',non si fa uscire dall'ufficio...e queste belle cose non accadono...complicato ragazzi??


guarda...io non ho mai avuto ne doppio cellulare, nè doppia sim e non mi hanno mai beccata uguale.
Cancello TUTTO. Ma subito!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8100 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda...io non ho mai avuto ne doppio cellulare, nè doppia sim e non mi hanno mai beccata uguale.
> *Cancello TUTTO*. Ma subito!


lo sai vero che dai cellulari con certi sistemi operativi i messaggi cancellati si recuperano?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8101 ha detto:
			
		

> lo sai vero che dai cellulari con certi sistemi operativi i messaggi cancellati si recuperano?:mrgreen:


si, lo so.
Ma il mio cellulare non è mai stato a disposizione, nemmeno quando ero fedele.
Prima bisogna trovarlo. 
Praticamente è trasparente.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8100 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda...io non ho mai avuto ne doppio cellulare, nè doppia sim e non mi hanno mai beccata uguale.
> Cancello TUTTO. Ma subito!


ocio Tebe si cancella chiamata,ma numero resta in memoria......


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt8104 ha detto:
			
		

> ocio Tebe si cancella chiamata,ma numero resta in memoria......


Ma il numero di Man è in memoria tranquillamente. Insieme ad altri mille numero di uomini che Mattia non conosce.
Mica abbiamo gli stessi amici.
E ribadisco. Il mio cell non è mai stato disponibile.
Da sempre.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8105 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma il numero di Man è in memoria tranquillamente. Insieme ad altri mille numero di uomini che Mattia non conosce.
> Mica abbiamo gli stessi amici.
> E ribadisco. Il mio cell non è mai stato disponibile.
> Da sempre.


Tebe ... Tebe ... 

anche Tu ... come mia moglie ... 

non ascolti mai quando parlo ...

l'ho già spiegato un milione di volte ...

non è detto che serva avere a disposizione  "fisicamente" il cell per poterci "entrare" ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

kikko64;bt8110 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe ... Tebe ...
> 
> anche Tu ... come mia moglie ...
> 
> ...


...mi devo essere persa questa informazione.
E come potrebbe mattia entrare nel mio santo cellulare sapendo solo il mio numero di telefono e operatore?



paura


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

che poi, vorrei aggiungere una cosa.
Nel periodo in cui giurava che la facocera non gli scriveva sms, e mi faceva pure vedere che non c'erano sms, io molto tranquillamente e PER CASO, gli avevo flaggato il salvamento degli sms in uscita.
Non se ne è mai accorto. Io leggevo e poi cancellavo.

Ora...come potrebbe fare a entrare nel mio cellulare?


----------



## Alessandra (18 Aprile 2013)

Online, ad esempio.
Gli basta avere il tuo cell  tra le mani anche una sola volta, il tempo di mandare la richiesta all'operatore e ricevere la password...e poi puo' guardare tutte le chiamate che fai (e che ricevi se non sbaglio) e la durata in minuti....


Poi se ci sono altri metodi (sicuramente ce ne saranno) non ne sono a conoscenza :mexican:....


lascio parlare i veri esperti!


----------



## Alessandra (18 Aprile 2013)

e cmq...tornando a "Creti" direi che il nomignolo che gli hai affibiato e' azzeccatissimo....poi trombare qua e la' senza preservativo e' da delinquenti....

Ho un mio caro amico che fa lo stesso...
mi dice: "quando proprio devo, lo uso"....
si', ma poi di fatto non e' che una persona puoi valutarla _sana_ solo guardandola in faccia...non puoi conoscere il suo passato...magari anche quella persona a sua volta e' stata tradita da uno screanzato che andava a copulare in giro senza condom ed e' inconsapevole....


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra;bt8113 ha detto:
			
		

> Online, ad esempio.
> Gli basta avere il tuo cell  tra le mani anche una sola volta, il tempo di mandare la richiesta all'operatore e ricevere la password...e poi puo' guardare tutte le chiamate che fai (e che ricevi se non sbaglio) e la durata in minuti....
> 
> 
> ...


Impossibile che abbia il mio cell tra le mani. Non l'ha mai avuto. E mai lo avrà. Ma non solo lui, tutti proprio.
Rimango in attesa di sapere da Kikkino.

Paura2


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

tranquilla ''collega''..perche'la notizia che ti da non e'completa..ovvero scrive una cosa vera,ma non ti dice che ogni volta che tu o Mattia(spero di no.)vi collegate a vodafone o tim,per curiosare,ti arriva in tempo reale sms che ti avvisa.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt8116 ha detto:
			
		

> tranquilla ''collega''..perche'la notizia che ti da non e'completa..ovvero scrive una cosa vera,ma non ti dice che ogni volta che tu o Mattia(spero di no.)vi collegate a vodafone o tim,per curiosare,ti arriva in tempo reale sms che ti avvisa.


Che poi...collega di che Lothar...sono fedele mio malgrado.
Cosa vuoi che becchi anche se controlla.
Sono candida come un giglio.



Merda.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Aprile 2013)

Quello della notifica credo sia un aggiornamento degli ultimi tempi...fino a qualche anno fa non era cosi'...
ma io ammetto di non essere informata...conoscevo chi usava il sito dell'operatore e trovava tutte le chiamate...


quindi aspettiamo le notizie dei veri Hacker di cellulari!!


----------



## darkside (27 Aprile 2013)

se usi delle app tipo whatsapp non rimangono sulla cronologia dell'operatore quindi anche se sai numero e operatore e psw per entrare nel profilo non vedi nulla


----------

